# Zangoose



## Lapee Rabbit! (Nov 30, 2021)

ZANGOOSE IS A POKEMON AND HE IS EXTREMLY UNDERRATED ;W;
I 
LOVE
HIM


----------



## Erix (Dec 1, 2021)

Lapee Rabbit! said:


> ZANGOOSE IS A POKEMON AND HE IS EXTREMLY UNDERRATED ;W;
> I
> LOVE
> HIM


Woah, dope design, I dig it.

Might have to add em to the list of cool Pokémon B)


----------



## Lapee Rabbit! (Dec 1, 2021)

Erix said:


> ah, dope design, I dig it.
> 
> Might have to add em to the list of cool Pokémon B)


Y e s


----------

